# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Ocho Rios Message Board >  "one of my best time of the year in jamaica!"

## SUNBABY BOAT

Season Greetings friends and colleagues. It's a beautiful day here in Negril and we at SUNBABY BOAT just want to say Happy Holiday to each of you. One of my favorite songs at this time of the year is Carols of the Bells. 

Please enjoy this greeting, along with our best wishes for you and your loved ones. 

Happy Holiday from all of us at SUNBABY BOAT  :Smile:

----------

